# Lens Hoods at the World Cup



## Hector1970 (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm really curious as to why so many photographers are using lens at the World Cup without Lens Hoods.
I know there is probably going to be no rain but I thought they would be using because of the sun or floodlights.
I also expected they would use them to protect the gear.
Maybe it happens alot but I've never really noticed this at major events before.
I'd never use a big white without its lens hood on as it protects against bumps and scrapes.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 26, 2022)

In one of his recent videos Jared Polin says it’s to make room for other photographers standing next to you. I don’t know if that’s true, but it sounds nice


----------



## AlanF (Nov 26, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm really curious as to why so many photographers are using lens at the World Cup without Lens Hoods.
> I know there is probably going to be no rain but I thought they would be using because of the sun or floodlights.
> I also expected they would use them to protect the gear.
> Maybe it happens alot but I've never really noticed this at major events before.
> I'd never use a big white without its lens hood on as it protects against bumps and scrapes.


They had rainbow coloured ones which were confiscated.


----------

